# stencils



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to paint some #'s on my cars but my handwiting and painting skills are in a word horrible!! So I was thinking about making some stencils from the pc so I can get some different fonts instead of what I am limited to by getting decals.

I guess my questions are. What do you make the material out of to use for the stencil? Also cutting the stencil out, and what to paint the #'s or text with brush or spray?

Also any technique tips would be great too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd make the numbers out of decals...Scroll through your fonts to see which one you like, then re size, print and apply...Would be a heck of a lot easier. As with anything, opinions may vary...RM


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I want to paint some #'s on my cars but my handwiting and painting skills are in a word horrible!! So I was thinking about making some stencils from the pc so I can get some different fonts instead of what I am limited to by getting decals.
> 
> I guess my questions are. What do you make the material out of to use for the stencil? Also cutting the stencil out, and what to paint the #'s or text with brush or spray?
> 
> Also any technique tips would be great too.





Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd make the numbers out of decals...Scroll through your fonts to see which one you like, then re size, print and apply...Would be a heck of a lot easier. As with anything, opinions may vary...RM


I guess should have been more clear my decals are store bought not printed. For printed decals I have a inkjet printer. So what type of decal paper would I need to use?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Probably the cheapest/easiest/quickest would be Hobby Lobby, they carry Testors which is for inkjet printers. I've had pretty good luck with it. There's other brands out there that others prefer as opinions may vary...RM
P.S. check your PM box...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If the numbers are going on a light colored car, or on white "meatballs", I would use clear decal paper. For dark colored cars or black meatballs, I would use white paper, and try to cut as close to the numbers as possible. Masks for stencils aren't easy, and making them yourself is about as much fine work as painting the numbers free hand. 

I would suggest scoping out RRR's decal assortment. Phil has numerous number decals in different colors and fonts..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Matt, I just use water slide Decals(bought online) or dry transfers. There are many-Many Decals to choose from, as an example- here are some examples now being sold by JAG Hobbies, and I think they were made by RoadRaceReplicas.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- Matt, nobody I ever heard of -stencils numbers on slot cars in ANY scale. They either use water slide decals(although I also use dry transfers), peel and stick, or Free Hand Paint them like Jeff(MadMarsupial) does.
If one could even get stencils that small, I'm sure Bleeding would be a major drawback probably ?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow RT3 I did not know all those decals were there on RRR's page. Thank you all very much.
For your help.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are MASKS available, but I don't have the site.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I forgot to mention earlier. That multi-colored car in the pic, is from a body wrap of sorts from a pinecar derby kit. It worked really well. You just cut out what you need out of the sheet & sponge the backing paper over the body & then it just tranfers to your car & you cut out the windows, & wheel wells. Not my choice of designs (my daughters) but they had all different patterns including camo, so I might get a camo car soon too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This is from a model car site I belong to. There are desk top silhouette die cutters out there you can cut out your own designs to use as a mask.

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/thread/18591/silhouette-portrait-die-cutter

Good luck,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't forget the age old problem Aurora had with using masks to paint numbers on their cars...ie- they only would paint/use certain number that were Not "Closed" -which would require another mask, so you never saw Aurora use the number 0,4,6,8,or 9.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

So that is why on all those '71 Roadrunners the 4 is always closed. I learned something new today! Thx RT3


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's another good source for decals. This place offers most of the scales in models, slots, etc. He also has vinyl peel and stick decals that work well as well as water slide.

Pattos Place

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> So that is why on all those '71 Roadrunners the 4 is always closed. I learned something new today! Thx RT3


Matt, I was mainly referring to the Aurora T-Jet Numbers. But never payed much attention to the AFX #'s because I have so few of those bodies, though now I see what they did with the AFX numbers like the 4 and the 0, they filled in the hole in the 4 and slit open the 0 like this ()


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's another good source for decals. This place offers most of the scales in models, slots, etc. He also has vinyl peel and stick decals that work well as well as water slide.
> 
> Pattos Place
> 
> -Paul


Wow that is the 1st place I have seen that has Dirt Late Model decals in 1/64th. He only has 3 but that is 3 more than I have found before. 

Gonna be working on a newer style Late Model casting soon. So I might just get some of those decals & the way he has been adding stuff who knows he may have more drivers by then too. I am sure s&h from Australia can be a little salty to make 3 & 4 orders.

Also the peel & sticks are great. That is what I am going to order.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you like the peel and stick, I have been using coated label sheets (8.5" x 11" - one big sticker) with an inkjet printer. The labels can be bought at Office Depot, Staples, Walmart, etc. I use these with the kids I have racing at the schools. I also print up the same decals on clear vinyl labels (used for wine bottles). The down side to the clear labels, you have to buy 50 sheets which costs $50. Only a $1 per sheet, so I try to look at it that way. I'll try and take a couple of pics this weekend to show the end results.

-Paul


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess I should clarify that, it is not that I like the peel & sticks. It is just that in the past I have not had good results with waterslides. Maybe in my advanced age I will be better with them


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> If you like the peel and stick, I have been using coated label sheets (8.5" x 11" - one big sticker) with an inkjet printer. The labels can be bought at Office Depot, Staples, Walmart, etc. I use these with the kids I have racing at the schools. I also print up the same decals on clear vinyl labels (used for wine bottles). The down side to the clear labels, you have to buy 50 sheets which costs $50. Only a $1 per sheet, so I try to look at it that way. I'll try and take a couple of pics this weekend to show the end results.
> 
> -Paul


I have made peel & stick printed on clear address labels. Much cheaper.

Avery 8663
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Pr...nnel=c042fd03ab30a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Marty said:


> I have made peel & stick printed on clear address labels. Much cheaper.
> 
> Avery 8663
> http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Pr...nnel=c042fd03ab30a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD
> ...


I thought about those how well do they stick? Do you spray any clear on them?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have had some success using they Avery clear labels...




























They don't do curves very well. Better on flat surfaces, and they are kinda thick.
All these were printed with an inkjet printer. You have to have a light background.










The inkjet prints kinda translucent. I have since acquired a laser printer.
Laser printers print more opaque because they use toner instead of ink.
This works out better on clear labels. Still, if the car is curvy, these won't stick well.
In twenty one years of doing this since getting back into slot cars, the best peel n stick
decal material I have ever used is the decals from _Autographics_. They are no longer
around but still pop up on eBay. What they used sticks great around curves and never comes loose. 
I think it was Mylar, but I'm not sure. It may be the same stuff Paul uses, those wine labels.
Still, for close up shots and professional looking customs, Hilltop has shown that nothing
beats wet transfers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I also print up the same decals on clear vinyl labels (used for wine bottles). The down side to the clear labels, you have to buy 50 sheets which costs $50. Only a $1 per sheet, so I try to look at it that way. I'll try and take a couple of pics this weekend to show the end results.
> 
> -Paul


Hey Paul,

I wanted to try some of those out, but didn't want to blow $50 to try them.
Maybe we can split your next batch? :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I wanted to try some of those out, but didn't want to blow $50 to try them.
> Maybe we can split your next batch? :thumbsup:


Shoot NTX those look really good I like those a lot!! Are all of those h.o. I can tell the Waltrip Buick is ho but the others look really good too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I have had some success using they Avery clear labels...
> 
> They don't do curves very well. Better on flat surfaces, and they are kinda thick.
> All these were printed with an inkjet printer. You have to have a light background.
> ...


Yeah, what he said.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out Frisket film. I have used it for Gumballs for Aurora Indy Racers. Not easy but possible. The problem is the skills required to cut it perfectly. http://www.grafixarts.com/product/Frisket_Film


----------

